# Big Cheese--you missed a great time!



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

I tried to get the Cheese to make a duck hunting trip to North Carolina but he was tied up.

I got to N.C without a problem and did a little sea trout fishing that day but i was wanting ducks..

Luke ( my dog ) my cousins and i woke early and i was biting at my nails and could not wait to hunt. Went to a friends house who has 15-20 blinds all thru the sound and back waters..We got on a boat (hmmm) and rode out to the middle of the sound in a blind that was 5 feet above the water right in the middle,we had ocean on all 4 sides..We set out the decoys and i was looking at the blind thinking,how is my dog going to get into the water--yep had to jump about 5 feet into the ocean to retrieve the ducks..Luke was not to happy about the first jump but the rest were better..We bust our limit the first day and Luke got a workout..

The second was outragously windy and the ocean was angry but we still went out.We had white caps and breakers hitting against the blind,it was pretty erie..We got our limit this day also and Luke has never worked so hard..I only had him retrieve the far ones to keep him fresh..Later as we were on the dock we heard about a hunter having his dog drown and a 3rd lost his dog and could not find it,i hope it was ok..This was NOT a day to have a young dog in the water,probably any dog..

The 3rd day was windy but much better and we got our limit..Luke retrieved all the birds and was happy..This blind was in a different area was was even higher then the first,it was about 7 feet above the water and Luke just jumped right in, i was so proud of my bubby. As we were hunting i was seeing some activity in the water and my cousin said it was a turtle and i laughed for it was no turlte..I finally got a good look and it was a pod of dolphin ohh my how exciting..I took a few pictures...Were else can you hunt and watch dolphin at the same time...it was very cool..

Here are a few pictures there are more in my gallery..










































































Insane---out


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Great Pics!! Good to see you had a good time and sucessful hunt! Congrats! Keep em coming.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

DAG GONE IT!!! Dude your killing me! I'm glad you all had a great time and made it back ok. NEXT time your doing another trip, keep me in mind. Great pics BTW!


----------



## MASON (Nov 8, 2005)

Thought you were not coming back? About the pheasant farm you were hunting, where was that? They do allow you to hunt during Deer Gun Season right.


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Mason i will shed a little light!

Different forum and yes to your ?


----------



## MASON (Nov 8, 2005)

Just fooling with you.All in fun.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Any pics of the speckled trout??


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Nah, no pics of the trout..It was misting and i had to keep the camera dry..

We did not even keep 1 to sample i bet they are good,they looked tasty..


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

They're great eating! I go to texas everyear and fish for them and reds. Those toothy buggers are lots of fun.


----------

